

From Attic To Prestigious, $100 Mil A Year Brand - yawza
http://mixergy.com/adam-strum-wine-enthusiast-interview/

======
AndrewWarner
I thought I ruined this interview with a bad title. Glad it's getting
attention despite the headline.

------
aresant
Andrew - I really enjoy your interviews but video content during a busy
weekday is a tough proposition.

I imagine that’s true of most of your core audience.

I realize you're building your model on video the associated CPMs but I would
come to your site for EVERY interview if you had a summary and takeaways
posted in conjunction with the original video release.

Maybe do it "slide show" style like business insider / forbes etc with a key
sponsor for each point to recover some of the premium CPM value?

The transcripts are helpful, the Jimmy Wales "edited excerpts" much more so.

